# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Testosterone Cypionate

## PTbyJason

Chemical Name: 

Molecular Weight:

----------


## PTbyJason

Manufacturer: Quality Vet

Name: Teston QV 200

Substance: 200 mg testosterone cypionate /ml

Container: 10 ml vial

----------


## PTbyJason

Manufacturer: Sydgroup

Name: Anabolic TL

Substance: 100 mg/mL and 200 mg/mL Cipionate de Tesosterona

Container: 10 ml vial

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

ghkg

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: British Dragon

Name: Testabol Depot

Substance: 200mg testosterone cypionate /ml

Container: 10ml vial

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: BYK Testex SA

Name: Testex Elmu

Substance: 125mg testosterone cypionate /ml

Container: 2ml amp

----------

